# Tri-Rail BL36PH



## Dutchrailnut (Jun 15, 2013)

http://trn.trains.com/~/media/Images/Railroad%20News/News%20Wire/2013/06/BL36PH.jpg?mw=800&mh=600


----------



## jeremykhn (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow....well it isn't ugly I'll say that.

Pretty nice design, much better looking than the MPI X-Press Series locomotives.


----------

